# Can you reproduce "art filters" of a particular camera model?



## New Daddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a Panasonic GF1 and have grown accustomed to its JPEG art filters. Is there an easy way to reproduce the effects of these art filters in LR? I understand that for some camera makes (such as Nikon), you can obtain preset filters for LR, but I haven't seen any for Panasonic micro four thirds. Am I out of luck? I understand that there are quite a few third-party developers who sell preset filters, but I'm at this moment looking for filters that (exactly) match the filter effects of my camera, because I'm used to them.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on what those art filters do.

If they do things that Lightroom can do (e.g. tonal and color changes), then you can get close by creating your own profiles using the DNG Profile Editor.

If they do things that Lightroom can't do (e.g. make a photo look like a comic with enhanced edges and blocks of solid color), then no.


----------



## New Daddy (Dec 10, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> Depends on what those art filters do.
> 
> If they do things that Lightroom can do (e.g. tonal and color changes), then you can get close by creating your own profiles using the DNG Profile Editor.
> 
> If they do things that Lightroom can't do (e.g. make a photo look like a comic with enhanced edges and blocks of solid color), then no.



Assuming it's something that Lightroom can do, I was hoping that third-party vendors were selling these preset profiles so I don't have to create my own profiles that approximate what the camera's built-in JPEG engine does. Not that the camera body's built-in engine would be superior to what I can achieve in LR with my own profiles. It's just that I've grown accustomed to these filters, so I'd just like to be able to reproduce them from RAW in LR.


----------



## Glenn NK (Dec 11, 2012)

New Daddy said:


> Assuming it's something that Lightroom can do, I was hoping that third-party vendors were selling these preset profiles so I don't have to create my own profiles that approximate what the camera's built-in JPEG engine does. Not that the camera body's built-in engine would be superior to what I can achieve in LR with my own profiles. It's just that I've grown accustomed to these filters, so I'd just like to be able to reproduce them from RAW in LR.



I recently bought some commercially available LR presets (won't say whose), and fortunately I didn't waste too much money.   They have great sounding names but . . . . . .

From my experience, I'd suggest you first try emulating the effects in LR before resorting to buying any.

Knowing what I know now, I'd spend the time playing around in LR and come up with some of my own.


----------

